

Ask HN: Am I the only one thinking that CodeCanyon's rates are unfair? - thibaultj

I never used CodeCanyon before, so I was browsing their site, and looked at their payment rates.<p>http://codecanyon.net/make_money/payment_rates<p>They take 50% of each sale if you are an exclusive author (but they lower this rate as your sale volume increases) and 67% for non-exclusives author.<p>I always thought that Google and Apple market's rates were high (30% of each app sale, if I remember correctly), but they did a huge work builting an entire ecosystem of mobile devices, so that sounds fair to me.<p>But 67%! It's really bugging me. What service do they provide is worth so much? Does anybody already used CodeCanyon successfuly?
======
ddorian43
It was much higher before, starting at 75%.

~~~
thibaultj
It's not really a good excuse, is it?

